# nächster mix



## lederrock (17 Mai 2008)

von welchem star hättet ihr gerne einen mix? nennt mir eure vorschläge und ich werde sehen was ich machen kann.


----------



## Katzun (17 Mai 2008)

von Keisha Buchanan von den sugarbabes wäre nicht schlecht 

grüße,

katzun


Danke an floyd: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=37473


----------



## Katzun (17 Mai 2008)

ääähmmmm ja, nö, ja nö, wie jetzt, floyd?

ja dann mal danke!

@ lederrock, dann wäre ein mix von sandy (no angels) auch nicht schlecht


----------



## lederrock (19 Mai 2008)

wenn ihr weitere vorschläge habt dann meldet euch bitte.


----------



## Tokko (19 Mai 2008)

Ich vermute mal ein Anke Engelke Mix wäre hier immer gesehen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## lederrock (26 Mai 2008)

So Anke ist auch erledigt auch wenn es nur ein kleiner mix ist.Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.
mfg
lederrock


----------



## maierchen (26 Mai 2008)

Mal was nicht so leichtes,wie wäre es mit Stefanie Kloß von Silbermond!?


----------



## floyd (26 Mai 2008)

*Stefanie Kloß - Silbermond 57x*

Stefanie Kloß Silbermon Mix 57x

Siehe hier

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=37475


----------



## maierchen (27 Mai 2008)

Aaaah ihr seit sowas wie ein Team?Ja?
egal alls mal Danke!


----------



## Buterfly (3 Sep. 2008)

Von Lara Croft alias Tomb Raider (also sowas wie von Angelina Jolie, u. a.)


----------



## bernd481 (29 Juli 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ein Anke Engelke Mix wäre hier immer gesehen.
> 
> Lieben Gruß.
> Tokko



Fakes von Anke Engelke sind tabu leider bernd481


----------



## betzdorf (29 Juli 2009)

*Raritäten?!*

Fromme Wünsche, schwere Aufgabe:

Sibel Kekilli
Tialda van Slogteren
Jana Ina Zarrella
Nadine Vinzens
Julia O. Volkova
Caterina Murino
Emma Daumas
Jasmin Weber
Valeria Mazza


----------



## Nikolas27 (1 Sep. 2009)

Fromme Wünsche, schwere Aufgabe die 2. :

Joy Lee Juana Abiola
Blanka Vlasic
Theresa Underberg
Uta Kargel
Kathleen Fiedler
Julianne Nicholson
Ivonne Polizzano
Katrin Ritt
Anne Wis


----------



## tweety123 (1 Sep. 2009)

von wem würde ich gerne mal was sehen spontan würde mir einfallen 

Beate Igel


----------



## OneLife (1 Sep. 2009)

No Angels


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2009)

Rosanna Rocci, Sängerin Nicki.
Von denen beiden gibt es sehr wenig.
Ich suche selbst auch danach.
Finde aber nicht die schönsten Fotos von den beiden.


----------



## matze36 (25 Okt. 2009)

von jasmin weber danke


----------



## Panther (7 Jan. 2010)

Von Mama... aber deiner natürlich. Sorry, kleiner Spaß am Rande.


----------



## naeda (9 Apr. 2010)

noch ein mix von lucy diakovska wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## saviola (9 Apr. 2010)

Maja von Hohenzollern


----------



## verena86 (9 Apr. 2010)

meine lieblings celebs sind jack wagner , ashley jones , katherine kelly lang , hunter tylo, george clooney, keith urban , brooks & dunn , lauren graham , claudia hiersche , sheryl crow, mareile bettina moeller ,susanne berckhemmer , peter zimmermann , andré dietz , nina bott , jürgen klopp , sebastian hellmann , sebastian kehl , jennie garth , ian ziering, rob estes , emily procter , judith rakers , michael bublé , charlie sheen , david garrett , scott patterson , philipp brenninkmeyer so das wars erst mal das sind so meine lieblings celebs


----------



## qwertzi (12 Dez. 2010)

Ein Emily Procter Mix wäre mal gut.


----------



## Metze88 (24 Jan. 2011)

Würde auch *Joy Lee Juana Abiola* und *Anna Julia Kapfelsperger* aus UnterUns aufzählen


----------



## okidoki (3 Juli 2012)

die berlin tag und nacht girls und sylvie van der vaart wären toll


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

von Nicki sehr gern


----------

